# mes smoked whiting info needed



## karzapart55 (Jan 3, 2015)

Good morn and Happy New Year!  I have about 10 lbs whiting that were lightly brined overnight.  Not sure of the temp and duration for smoking.   I have made them before, but somehow I have developed a brain fart!  Thanks, Jerry


----------



## brooksy (Jan 3, 2015)

let's see some pics of the process! we love pics!!


----------



## tropics (Jan 3, 2015)

I use an MES40 this may help a little

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/174153/black-fish-ribs-sugar-free


----------



## sb59 (Jan 3, 2015)

I try to keep my smoker between 160 - 180 and pull my fish around 145 internal. But internal is a matter of preference. I like whole fish a little moist , but you could hold at temp a little longer if you want to dry out. Same for fillets unless I'm doing fish candy or jerky then I dry longer. If I smoke at lower temp. then 160 I add some cure to the brine just to be on the safe side.Duration = It takes the time it takes!


----------



## karzapart55 (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks SB and Tropics for the fast response It's coming back to me!  Also nice to see another Joisey guy here!


----------



## karzapart55 (Jan 3, 2015)

Ill try the pics Brosky,  but im a complete idiot with computers!


----------



## sb59 (Jan 3, 2015)

BTW, where the hell did you catch whiting? Haven't seen them around in years, maybe you should get them mounted!


----------



## tropics (Jan 3, 2015)

SB they have been doing good with them in NE


----------



## tropics (Jan 3, 2015)

karzapart55 said:


> Ill try the pics Brosky,  but im a complete idiot with computers!


To add pics













addpic.jpg



__ tropics
__ Jan 3, 2015


----------



## karzapart55 (Jan 3, 2015)

The benefit of living close to the ocean. There is a seafood co-op in Belford NJ, close to Sandy Hook.  You can go everyday and buy fish right off the boats.  Asto my posting Fotos, I don't have a Smart Phone, but a Flip Phone. I call it a Fredo Phone.


----------



## sb59 (Jan 3, 2015)

tropics said:


> SB they have been doing good with them in NE


Too long a drive!


karzapart55 said:


> The benefit of living close to the ocean. There is a seafood co-op in Belford NJ, close to Sandy Hook.  You can go everyday and buy fish right off the boats.  Asto my posting Fotos, I don't have a Smart Phone, but a Flip Phone. I call it a Fredo Phone.


I'm not 15 minutes from there. Had a feeling you bought them, haven't been enough in inshore waters in yrs. for even head boats to target. Global warming, I think. Every year there are more & more what used to be rare tropical fish being caught off the beaches of NJ from the Hook south!


----------



## brooksy (Jan 3, 2015)

karzapart55 said:


> Ill try the pics Brosky,  but im a complete idiot with computers!


 you and me both my friend!


----------

